# chupa chups



## karunavera

Hola a todos!
Como me encantan estos caramelos con palo que ahora también aqui llamamos *chupa chups,* me ha entrado una curiosidad: en Espana como los llamaìs? Aqui, en Napoles y en Caserta los llamabamos* bomboloni.*
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
Bueno, que yo sepa en España se llaman así porque Chupa Chups es una marca española.


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo las llamo "paletas" y bueno "Chupa Chups" es una marca. Viendo en internet creo que en España efectivamente las llaman "Chupa-chups".


----------



## Magdalena B

No sé si les interesa, pero en Uruguay se les dice "chupa-chupa" o "chupetines"!


----------



## Eva Maria

Magdalena B said:


> No sé si les interesa, pero en Uruguay se les dice "chupa-chupa" o "chupetines"!


 
Magdalena B,

Nos interesa. "Chupetines" recuerda al "chupete" de los bebés!

Por cierto,Yaya,"paleta" no sería más parecida a una "piruleta" (una lecca-lecca) que a un "chupa-chups" ?

Ciao!

EM


----------



## NoOrK

Lecca - lecca, o almeno questo è quello che dice mio fratello cuando li compra


----------



## sabrinita85

yaya.mx said:


> Yo las llamo "*paletas*" y bueno "Chupa Chups" es una marca. Viendo en internet creo que en España efectivamente las llaman "Chupa-chups".


 ...
Me hace gracia el nombre _paleta _para los chupa chups porque aquí, cuando la gente quiere jamón, en el supermercado pide "la paleta" (de cerdo).


----------



## Cristina.

Buenas, el término ''''técnico''''''' es piruleta , pero chupachups (todo junto) es más usado.
Piruleta ((_chupetines_ en Argentina), 
Piruleta (¿¿paleta de caramelo?? mai sentito! , neanche 'paleta')
Da non confondere con pirulí


----------



## reys

México: Paletas (caramelo macizo)
Argentina: Chupetines

Saludos!


----------



## Cristina.

Ma un bombolone non è un brioche? 
Bombolone


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> Ma un bombolone non è un brioche?
> Bombolone


Sì, in italiano un bombolone è una brioche come queste.
Evidentemente in dialetto "casertano" (non so se esiste o se fa parte del dialetto napoletano) è una lecca-lecca.


----------



## NoOrK

Lecca-lecca è corretto, almeno in Bolzano si dice cosi. Insomma, anche io lo dicco cosi. Chupachups mai sentito veramente jeje.

Cyau_


----------



## karunavera

Cristina. said:


> Ma un bombolone non è un brioche?
> Bombolone


Si! En el resto del mundo....en Napoles es el chupa chups!!!


----------



## karunavera

Allora, per noi di Napoli il bombolone è il chupa chups, il lecca-lecca è quella caramella piatta sul bastoncino, la brioche ripiena la chiamiamo....brioche ripiena!!!


----------



## xeneize

En Argentina, como alguien ya dijo, _chupetines_ es _chupa-chups_, y _paleta_ (no confundir con la del animal, que se usa tambien en Argentina, y en Argentina existe tambien _la paleta de la llave_...) seria _piruleta_.
Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

Me he equivocado en el post 8.
*Chupachups* (_chupetín_ en Argentina) es un caramelo redondo con un palito, no tiene más que este nombre.
La *piruleta* es un caramelo plano con un palito (curiosamente, no vienen ni 'piruleta' ni 'chupachups' en el DRAE)
El pirulí (_pirulín _en Argentina) es cónico y sí viene en el DRAE.


----------



## yaya.mx

Eva Maria said:


> Magdalena B,
> 
> Nos interesa. "Chupetines" recuerda al "chupete" de los bebés!
> 
> Por cierto,Yaya,"paleta" no sería más parecida a una "piruleta" (una lecca-lecca) que a un "chupa-chups" ?
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> EM



Lecca-lecca y chupa-chups no son la misma cosa??
Como sea yo llamo paleta a todo lo que traiga un palito.. jajaja.. Tipo a cualquier paleta de caramelo de la forma que sea, y a las paletas de hielo (ghiaccioli) y también a las de helado, tipo Magnum y esas cosas.. Son todas paletas para mi..


----------



## Farro

El ghiacciolo en España es un polo


----------



## Dankgerit

> El ghiacciolo en España es un polo


 
Y en Italia?... así les dicen a las paletas de hielo (paletas, porque yo también asi las llamo).


----------



## irene.acler

En Italia "ghiacciolo" como ha dicho Farro!!


----------



## Magdalena B

Dankgerit said:


> Y en Italia?... así les dicen a las paletas de hielo (paletas, porque yo también asi las llamo).



¡Helados palito en Uruguay!


----------



## xeneize

_Helado de palito_ o _palito helado_ en Argentina también 

Por cierto la distición que marcó Cristina entre chupetines y paletas me parece acertada

Igual, no me resulta que en Argentina se diga pirulín con el sentido español...
Ehh, me parece que _pirulín_ sería _el pene del niño_...
Y_ los pirulos_ son los años de edad de una persona: *tiene 30 pirulos* ("tacos" en España).
Saludos


----------



## kolya97

En Colombia y Venezuela los llamamos "chupeta".


----------



## Tyuzza

Confermo, bombolone a Napoli è il chupa-chups.
Nessuna pasticceria ha dolci che si chiamano bomboloni (ma solo a Napoli, o comunque nel campano).


----------



## catira

si si, en Venezuela chupeta!!  

Las paletas, me parece, tienen una forma diferente a las chupetas, las primeras normalmente están hechas de caramelo transparente y son planas,  se parecen a una pala como las que se usan para cavar la tierra el campo... jeje... y las chupetas son redondas, así como los chupa chups. Algunas chupetas tienen chicle dentro, no todas.


----------



## xeneize

Esa diferencia es justamente la misma que pasa en Argentina entre paletas y chupetines


----------



## Eva Maria

catira said:


> si si, en Venezuela chupeta!!
> 
> Las paletas, me parece, tienen una forma diferente a las chupetas, las primeras normalmente están hechas de caramelo transparente y son planas, se parecen a una pala como las que se usan para cavar la tierra el campo... jeje... y las chupetas son redondas, así como los chupa chups. Algunas chupetas tienen chicle dentro, no todas.


 
Es verdad, en España también había chupa-chups con un chicle dentro. El primero que se fabricó relleno se llamaba "Kojac", como el inspector de la serie de televisión americana (sólo porque el calvo poli no paraba de chupar chupa-chups!!!)

EM


----------



## Cristina.

Un dubbio.
Il meraviglioso Tam traduce lecca-lecca con chupachups (=chupetín), piruleta (=paleta) e pirulí. Da qui è nata la mia confusione.
Ha ragione questa volta il Tam?
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecca_lecca : presenta una forma generalmente sferica
http://www.fotosearch.it/foto-immagini/lecca-lecca.html : sembrano piruletas (paletas).


----------



## CarolMamkny

kolya97 said:


> En Colombia y Venezuela los llamamos "chupeta".


 
Solo para que se diviertan... en Colombia también se les dice "Bom-Bom-Bum" (Al grande con un chicle adentro) o "Pirulito" (al pequeño) 
Estos nombres eran de unas marcas especiales pero se convirtieron en el nombre genérico.


----------



## xeneize

Hola Cristina, no sé si en italiano haya diferencia entre esos dos tipos que decís al decir "lecca-lecca" o "chupa-chups" (que también podés oír acá), para mí, diferentemente del español donde sí la hay, no. Pero quizás en otras zonas esa diferencia sí se marca, ni idea.
Ah, acá en mi zona se usa mucho también "ciuppa-ciuppa" (chupa-chupa) 
Chau


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, grazie, xeneize, mi piace 'ciuppa-ciuppa', molto osé.


----------



## xeneize

Jaja, sí, in spagnolo....sí.
Però in italiano, qui, no....tranqui


----------



## fergy2005

karunavera said:


> Hola a todos!
> Como me encantan estos caramelos con palo que ahora también aqui llamamos *chupa chups,* me ha entrado una curiosidad: en Espana como los llamaìs? Aqui, en Napoles y en Caserta los llamabamos* bomboloni.*
> Gracias de antemano.


En Uruguay le llamamos "chupa-chupa"


----------

